

Ask HN: What is the best way to monetize international traffic? - TenJack

I have a site that is getting a lot of international traffic as well as national.  Specifically from India and Persia.  What are some recommendations for monetizing international web traffic?  I am planning on using Amazon affiliate links for the US, but I am under the impression that these will not work for international traffic.
======
apedley
India and Persia would be 2 very hard countries to monetize in the traditional
ways. Their income levels vary greatly from the US. They still have lower,
middle and upper class they are just on different scales. There middle class
has around (and this is a general est) $7000 per year salary, which is quite
good in India.

So monetizing to any great extent will only work with large scale traffic and
small cost of purchase.

What sort of site do you operate?

